# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Wie heeft ervaring met afvallen?

## Gast: Yvonne

Hallo iedereen
ik zoek mensen die al van alles hebben geprobeerd om af te vallen. Ik ben een student journalistiek en schrijf een artikel over de vormen van afvallen. Nou ben ik op zoek naar de beste manier. Ook zoek ik mensen die me ervaringen kunnen vertellen over het afvallen. Goede en slechte. Het kan zijn dat je ziek bent geworden door een afvalmethode of het bekende jojo effect. Of een bepaald middel is erg duur. Natuurlijk wil ik ook positieve ervaringen weten. Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen hier mee.
jullie kunnen hier reageren of me mailen: [email protected]

----------


## Maria52821

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff alweer een reclamepost over die stomme phen375.com

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Het is al een heel oud bericht van 2004...kon de tijd nog maar even terug... :Smile:  Maria52821 gaat niet in op de vraag zie je dat?

Pillen en afvallen....ik zou zeggen : een andere levenstyle aanmeten... :EEK!:  van die pillen wordt alleen de fabrikant beter en de winkels die het verkopen, je lichaam heeft dat niet nodig!!! 

die pillen hierboven dat is niet om een ander te helpen, dat is "eigenbelang" wie weet krijgen sommige mensen wel provisie hiervoor..
dag Sietske...spreek je weer...

----------


## patje69

Er zijn hele goede ervaringen met snel afvallen met het beroemde Cambridge dieet! Lees er eens over in onderstaande artikel. Er zijn al velen je met succes voorgegaan. Mijn zus heeft het ook gedaan en die is nu zo blij dat ze mega snel op haar streefgewicht zit. Succes!
http://explained4u.nl/gezondheid/cambridge-dieet.html

----------

